# Amtrak's California Zephyr



## Designer (Jun 24, 2015)

The following photographs are from a recent trip to California and back to Iowa.





Station at Osceola, Iowa.  Note the time of day.  Train is only two hours late at this point.  It arrived much later that day.  The woman on the left drove from Columbia, MO, and the man on the right drove from the Twin Cities.  Other passengers joined us.




Carmela and Cammy, two of the attendants in Coach Class.  Can you guess which one is friendlier?





This little girl sat on her grandfather to get a better view.




Washing the windows at the Denver stop.  They take about two seconds per pane, and it shows.  That's not two seconds for wash and two for squeegee, two seconds total per pane.




One of the old style observation cars.  It is my understanding that all of these old cars are now privately owned, and apparently restored inside, although I was not privileged to peek inside. Our train had two of these old cars on the rear.




Ordinary folks posing for a souvenir photo, also in the Denver station.




This shot shows the relative sizes of the old and new cars.  The new ones are two levels in height, where most people are in the upper level, and the lower level may have some seating for people who cannot negotiate stairs, and will have the toilets and mechanical and electrical rooms.

I'm not sure if I would ever do this again, but if I do, I will concentrate on taking photographs.


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2015)

I love trains. Buzz and I took the Amtrak to Montreal 10 long years ago and we've been wanting to do it again soon. If we do, I'll also concentrate on taking photographs


----------



## baturn (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice set. I would so love to travel by rail again. It's been 47 years.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool pics. Loved the shot of the hosts, Grumpy and Cheery!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 24, 2015)

Very cool! This southern chick has never ridden on Amtrak, so this looks like great fun. That part about the bazillion-hour delay doesn't really sound like much fun, though. 
I did ride on a passenger train once, when I was little, from here to NC--but no Amtrak stations around here!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 24, 2015)

Designer said:


> View attachment 103948
> Carmela and Cammy, two of the attendants in Coach Class.  Can you guess which one is friendlier?



The one on the left looks exactly like one of our bus operators--so much so it's scary! Right down to the "delightful" expression on her face!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 24, 2015)

Love the vintage car, nice set.


----------



## Designer (Jun 24, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Very cool! This southern chick has never ridden on Amtrak, so this looks like great fun. That part about the bazillion-hour delay doesn't really sound like much fun, though.
> I did ride on a passenger train once, when I was little, from here to NC--but no Amtrak stations around here!


It can be fun, just don't have a firm schedule of when you have to be someplace.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2015)

sm4him said:
			
		

> Very cool! This southern chick has never ridden on Amtrak, so this looks like great fun. That part about the bazillion-hour delay doesn't really sound like much fun, though.



Sharon, an Amtrak ride is a lot like...hmmm...lemme see if I can come up with the equivalent in Tennesee-speak. A ride on Amtrak is a lot like the ladies bathroom lines at halftime of a horrible, horrible Volunteers football drubbing during the Lane Kiffin era...people looking vacant and glassy-eyed...mostly in one's, occasionally in two's...quiet, almost resigned. There's the occasional hopped-up young person enjoying beer's marvelous but temporary in-body effects, but there's also a lot of older, wisened folks just...._waiting to GET THERE_, and conduct their business, then head back...


----------



## Designer (Jun 24, 2015)

On the way back, some poor lady was going for a job interview in Boston.  She had a hotel reservation that she had to cancel, but she didn't know for what day she should make the new reservation.  The Amtrak conductor could only say that she first had to arrive in Chicago, then they would know what train they could put her on.  Of course when that train would get to Boston is anybody's guess.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 24, 2015)

At least the Zephyr is pretty cool looking, there is that! lol I did enjoy the photos and well, you have an interesting story now and I guess not a boring trip.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 26, 2015)

enjoyed both photos and reading


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice shots to document your trip.
Have they finished the new parking lot at the station in Ottumwa?

Cammy and Camela were the TA-C's (Train Attendant - Coach) on the train when I came back from Oregon mid-May.
The TA's ride the train for the entire 6 day round trip from Chicago, and then get 6 days off. So there are 12 or 13 crews for the Zephyr.
Engineers and Conductors only ride the train for about 8 hours because they are subject to federal hours-of-service rules. The Conductor is the head honcho on the train.

You can see the scenery, up close and personal, when you travel by train.
You don't have to jump through TSA's hoops, and you have a lot more room at your seat.

I always meet interesting and pleasant people on the train.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Cool pics. Loved the shot of the hosts, Grumpy and Cheery!


 It seems that the hiring standards for Zephyrettes has been lowered somewhat...


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2015)

KmH said:


> Nice shots to document your trip.
> Have they finished the new parking lot at the station in Ottumwa?


Thank you!

Sorry, I failed to notice the parking situation in Ottumwa. (edit)  Come to think about it now, I did not go through Ottumwa.





KmH said:


> I always meet interesting and pleasant people on the train.


Ah, but you haven't met me yet.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2015)

FWIW: I sent in a glowing report on Cammy.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Designer.  What part(s) of California did you make it to?


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Thanks for sharing Designer.  What part(s) of California did you make it to?


I jumped off in Roseville, where my brother lives and attended my nephew's wedding in Sacramento on Saturday, June 20.  Stayed in Roseville two nights and caught the train back to Iowa on Sunday.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 26, 2015)

I see.  Way up North.  Too far to have a brewsky.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I see.  Way up North.  Too far to have a brewsky.


Unfortunately, yes, but I had a few with my two brothers.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2015)

Designer said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots to document your trip.
> ...


My bad.
I meant to type Osceola instead of Ottumwa. Ottumwa is the 1st stop east of Osceola, so since you were west bound .......

Is the photo of Camela and Cammy at the Granby stop?
I sent kudos in about Cammy too. I recommended Amtrak promote Camela to unemployed.


----------



## Designer (Jun 27, 2015)

KmH said:


> I meant to type Osceola instead of Ottumwa.
> Is the photo of Camela and Cammy at the Granby stop?
> I sent kudos in about Cammy too. I recommended Amtrak promote Camela to unemployed.


Osceloa parking lot is not finished, and barely started, IMO. 

I don't remember which stop it was, sorry.  

Camela does her job, albeit without a smile.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 28, 2015)

Now I want to by my own train car!


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2015)

You can charter one for $6000 to $10000 a day. There are several companies that have them.
Some of the charter sleeper cars can accommodate up to 10 people.
Creative Charters Patrick Henry Creative PromotionsHome
American Railway Explorer - The Kansas Platform Car

Old, restored, privately owned railroad cars are known in train circles as 'private varnish'.


----------

